
Ask HN: How do you deal with over-ambitious managers who just push you too hard? - raghava
How do you deal with over-ambitious managers who set bars so high that&#x27;s humanly impossible to meet, while knowing that the manager isn&#x27;t really meaning to help you become the best but is actually pushing you to work too hard - just to get himself in top management&#x27;s spotlight and claim his fame for steering the firm to success.
======
AnimalMuppet
By saying no. No, I'm not going to work massive amounts of overtime so you can
take the credit. No, I'm not going to work myself to death so that you can be
the hero.

Manage your own life. Don't expect that your manager will do it for you.

Note well, however: This can get you fired, especially if you're on a team,
and others note that you aren't knuckling under to the unreasonable demands.

